# Gentoo-Installation 100% remote?

## zORN

howdy leude...

ich hab mir nun nen root-server im inet geleistet... nun rappelt da aber im moment nochn suse linux (bäh ) ... jetzt wollte ich da halt debian oder liber gentoo insten... jedoch hab ich sowas noch nie 100%ig per remote getan... wie stelle ich sowas am besten an? ... wenn halt nachm reboot nicht mehr ssh / netz geht... hab ich nen GROSSES problem  ... 

... ne installation von debian / gentoo stellt kein problem dar... nur halt die ganze sache per remote zu machen... davor hab ich ein wenig muffe  ... 

wär suppa... wenn mir jemand helfen könnte... 

thx ...

----------

## de4d

 *Quote:*   

> suse linux (bäh )

 

richtig so :D

musst halt vorm endgueltigen reboot nochmal alles 3× checken

am besten nen clone system zuhause fahren (ich denke wer nen rootserver braucht hat auch noch ein testrechner zuhause ^^).

sowas steht mir vielleicht auch demnaechst bevor (oder gibts irgendwo non-suse rootserver vonnnem gescheiten anbieter?).

also ich drueck dir die daumen ;))

----------

## zORN

jau... dieses weekend wird die ganze geschichte ersmal "geübt"  :Very Happy:  ... werde es mitm testserver @home ma durchspielen...

dank dir schon mal fürs daumendrücken... habe ich bestimmt auch bitter nötig... wenn ich das final reboot statement abschiesse... will ich garnicht aufm monitor schaun...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## cyc

also ich habs schon 2 mal durchgezogen. Mit dem rescue system von puretec und nem stage3 tarball. allerdings muss man gewisse probleme umschiffen. z.b. das es kein /proc gibt oder dass das rescue-sys kein bzip2 entpacken kann.

Ach ja wer (auch noch nachträglich) 40 - 50  bei der Einrichtungsgebühr des rootservers sparen will soll mir mal ne private mail schicken.

----------

## meyerm

Ich habe erst vorgestern selbiges getan. Ein alter P120 mit 2x 1GB Platten. Das war ne Aktion...

Zuerst habe ich mal alles von der alten SuSE-Installation auf einer Platte zusammengepfercht (war dann ganz schoen eng  :Wink:  ). Anschliessend habe ich einen sshd von der neuen /usr Partition auf Port 80 gestartet (das waere dann vielleicht mein Tipp - sozusagen der Sinn des Postings  :Wink: ), so dass ich /usr unmounten konnte. Danach die Platte neu partitioniert.

Naja, anschliessend kam halt eine "normale" Gentoo-installation auf die nun frei gewordene Platte. Kompiliert habe ich alles auf meinem Rechner in der Arbeit, auf welchem ich dann auch den Kernel erst mal getestet habe... Man weiss ja nie  :Rolling Eyes: .

Dann habe ich sicher 10 Minuten nur damit verbracht, alle configs etc durchzugehen, die Module auf automatisch laden zu stellen und 3 oder 4 mal den Start des sshds getestet. Grub nicht zu vergessen (remote auch ne ganz neue Erfahrung. *g*). Tja, dann kam die Stunde der Wahrheit - und... es hat geklappt!  :Very Happy: 

(und wenn es das nicht haette, waere ich halt runter in den Serverraum gegangen und haette es von Hand erledigt.  :Razz:  Aber dann macht das Rechner einrichten ja gar keinen Spass mehr und ich haette Treppen steigen muessen  :Laughing: )

Happy installing!

----------

## Messi

 *cyc wrote:*   

> also ich habs schon 2 mal durchgezogen. Mit dem rescue system von puretec und nem stage3 tarball. allerdings muss man gewisse probleme umschiffen. z.b. das es kein /proc gibt oder dass das rescue-sys kein bzip2 entpacken kann.
> 
> 

 

Ich will demnächst einen 1&1-Rootserver auf Gentoo umstellen.

Bevor ich mich verrenne, wie lassen sich denn oben genannte Probleme umschiffen?

Bzip nehm ich mal an einfach nen Binary draufpacken, aber was macht man am Besten mit dem /proc-Verzeichnis?

Gruss

Thomas

----------

## wudmx

das wuerd mich auch sehr interessieren, da ich auch nen 1&1 root server hab... ne kleine beschreibung wie du vorgegangen bist waer natuerlich grossartig  :wink:

----------

## Messi

Wenn ich's mal hinbekomme schreib ich gerne ein HOWTO  :Smile: 

----------

## doall4beer

gentoo aufn nem puretec-rootserver ist eigentlich eine ganz einfache angelegenheit. 

wenn man sich an die normale installationsanleitung hält gibts nur bei 4-5 sachen kleinere probleme.

1. 

bzip2 ist nicht installiert: 

wget "ftp://sources.redhat.com/pub/bzip2/v102/bzip2-102-x86-linux24"

mv bzip2-102-x86-linux24 /bin/bzip2

2.

tar mit anderen parametern ausführen beim stageX entpacken:

tar -xvIpf ./stage1-x86-1.4_rc1-20020908-1208.tar.bz2

3. 

Wenn man zu dem Punkt in der normalen Installationsanleitung kommt > Code listing 8.3: Prepping and entering the chroot environment:

umount /proc

mount -t proc -o bind /proc /mnt/gentoo/proc

4.

am ende nicht vergessen: 

rc-update add sshd default  :Wink: 

5. 

/etc/conf.d/net > dhcp aktivieren!

fertig. mehr probleme gabs bei mir nicht.

...doall4beer...

----------

## daemonb

wenn da was schief läuft, wie z.B. der kernel falsch konfiguriert, ist da dann noch das rescuesystem  von 1&1 verfügbar? da gab es ja was. Weil dann würde ich das evtl auch mal in angriff nehmen. Wie müsste ich denn dann partitionieren, weil meine platte, welche ich dann gerade benutze ist ja auch die, auf die ich installiere. Danke schonmal

----------

## doall4beer

 *Quote:*   

> Wie müsste ich denn dann partitionieren, weil meine platte, welche ich dann gerade benutze ist ja auch die, auf die ich installiere.

 

selbst wenn deine platte frisch formatiert ist funktioniert das rescuesystem noch, das rescuesystem befindet sich nicht auf deiner festplatte und wird somit auch nicht von dort geladen. zum installieren musst du das rescuesystem starten.

das rescuesystem ist praktisch mit einer gentoo-livecd gleichzusetzen, es bringt die benötigten hilfsmittel mit um von einer konsole aus eine installation zu starten/reparieren. 

sobald du das rescuesystem gestartet hast kannst du die gentoo-installation wie in der installationsanleitung beschrieben beginnen.

p.s.: ich übernehme keine verantwortung für irgendwelche schäden die entstehen könnten  :Wink: 

...doall4beer...

----------

## daemonb

was wäre denn wenn ich es schrotte?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dusty

Hi,

Rescue-Systeme sind i.d.R NFS-Mounted Root-Filesystems. Ich weiß nicht wie es bei 1&1 ist, aber gängig ist es diese entweder Read-Only freizugeben, oder Sie nur temporär zu erzeugen. und anschließend nach deiner Nutzung wieder in den Urzustad zurückzuversetzen (also platt machen und neu aufsetzen).

Gruß Dusty

----------

## doall4beer

dann hast du pech gehabt  :Wink:  und fragst dich warum du überhaupt dein funktionierendes system geplättet hast.

wie immer halt vorher alle wichtigen daten sichern.

[ironie]keine sorge, wird schon schiefgehen  :Very Happy: [/ironie]

...doall4beer...

----------

## daemonb

achso ok, danke, werde ich evtl machen

Aber wenn das so funktioniert wie ich mir denke kann ich eh immer wieder von diesem rescuesystem starten und meine fehler ausbesser, wahrscheinlich kann ich aber nicht sehen was ich falsch gemacht habe. Bleibt er z.B. hängen beim booten, weil im kernel ein treiber fehlt, werde ich wahrscheinlich nie rausfinden welcher das nun ist oder?

Wenn evtl einer eine funktionierende config für einen rootserver hat (celeron 2GHz)Last edited by daemonb on Wed Apr 16, 2003 10:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## doall4beer

 *Quote:*   

> Aber wenn das so funktioniert wie ich mir denke kann ich eh immer wieder von diesem rescuesystem starten und meine fehler ausbesser

 

genau. rescuesystem starten und gucken was bei der installation schief gegangen ist.

 *Quote:*   

> wahrscheinlich kann ich aber nicht sehen was ich falsch gemacht habe

 

dmesg und /var/log helfen dir bei kernel- und allgemeinen fehlern weiter.

...doall4beer...

----------

## daemonb

ok,

ich bin ein idiot, an so einfach sachen wie dmesg net zu denken. Sorry für die störung. Ok dann ist ja alles klar. Danke euch.

Noch jemand eine config für mich?

----------

## swain

unter www.rootforum.de solltest du auch hilfe zu dem thema finden !

suche einfach mal nach gentoo .. da gibbet schon einige die das laufen haben !!

Da is zB auch eine Super Anleitung zur Debian Install !

----------

